# black Forest trip your thoughts please



## cris15 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all.
Thinking of touring the black forest area of Germany next spring, has anyone done it recently, was it worth the trip. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Amongst others . . . 'Bognormike' visited just a couple of months back !


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I was stationed there in the mob until about '92 and went back in 2004. I love it and will go back again (and again)!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Always worth a visit.....not spectacular but very nice


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Spot on Vic! 

yes, we had a few days in the area in mid-september. We travelled down from the Mosel to Alsace, then across the Rhine into the southern forest, crossing to Bodensee (lake Constance to us english!), then back across to Schwartzwald - we did Triberg (cuckoo clock land!), parked in a Stellplatz there for the afternoon - the only place we've found where there's under cover parking for motorhomes - and stopped overnight in Schonach - in winter sports area, among other things we stopped off at a Black Forest museum of old houses (a bit like the Weald & Downland museum near us in Sussex), and saw some lovely villages & coultryside. It's well worth a visit; the stellplatz are very good. We didn't really plan anything around there, just played by ear. 
We had 2 nights at the stellplatz at Baden BAden (only parking, no dump / fresh water but FREE, and a cheap bus ride into town - absolutely fabulous! We did one of the Spas, had superb meal out & didn't have the heart to tell them we didn't pay to stop there :lol: 
Go for it; in the spring you may get some snow lingering - will make it look really nice.


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Cris,
I've been there many times on business without the van. It is a wonderful area for scenery, excellent food ( especially the salads, and Kalbsteak). Try spetzler ( pasta ) and pfefferling ( a delicious mushroom)
If you are near Baden Baden and you enjoy swimming I recommend a morning or afternoon in Caracalla, the best swimming and relaxation venue that I have ever experienced .
There are several pools indoor and outdoor , a huge jacuzzi ,saunas, plunge pools and waterfalls,steam rooms and sleep areas on loungers.
Downstairs you need a cozzy and a dressing gown, upstairs just a dressing gown , it's FKK.
You buy 3 hour or 5 hour tickets, and you come out feeling totally de-stressed if you make good use all of the facilities.
Go to Baiersbronn or Kneibis to walk in the Black Forest.
Travel between Offenberg and Freudenstadt and marvel at the picture book houses and villages.
Take the Shwarzwaldhochstrasse for beautiful scenery. ( a tourist route ).
Good luck.
Denboy


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

toured around there in the motorhome in April. Half business half pleasure. I recommend the area for touring around, visit the places bognor mike recommends as well as lake titisee, the triberg waterfalls, frieberg is ok for a look around, the cuckoo clock house at schonach. If it was me and i had the time id spend a week in the blackforest , a few days in strassbourg and then a week touring the mosel region on the way back ( hang on that sounds like exactly what i did)
In april there were still some small areas of snow about in the higher regions but all the roads were clear and the views spectacular. Just do it is my recommendation, and if you dont like it, move off somewhere else as thats the advantage of driving your house around.

And best tip I can give = if you dont already own the bord atlas books for stellplatzs then buy it. I think its the best motorhome stopover book available (if your touring germany that is)

Gary and Mary


----------

